
Printable mecanum wheel (reinventing the wheel) - jacquesm
http://hackaday.com/2010/04/28/printable-mecanum%C2%A0wheel/
======
jacquesm
also: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mecanum_wheel>

